# Abofalle Pornoseite Castingcouchdate.com



## ViiruzZ (4 Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe vor ca fünf Wochen einen Download von der Seite Castingcouchdate.com bekommen.
Ich hab dies auf meinem Handy angeklickt um zusehen was das ist, da ich zu dieser Zeit noch nicht wusste was das ist.
es wurde direkt installiert. ich bin auf die app gegangen und direkt darauf bekam ich eine SMS, das Ich jetzt ein Abo abgeschlossen habe und jetzt pro Woche 8,43€ Zahlen muss.
Direkt darauf hin habe ich eine zweite SMS bekommen in der die Anmeldedaten waren.
Ich habe dies direkt alles wieder gelöscht.
Ich habe mich direkt am nächsten Tag informiert und darin stand das ich im Account den Vertrag kündigen kann.
Das dumme ist ich habe die anmelde daten nicht mehr.
Jetzt fünf wochen später ist die Rechnung ins Haus geflogen... Ich habe meinen Eltern ja aus Angst nichts gesagt.
Jetzt wurde schon über 50€ abgebucht.
Wir haben direkt bei unserem Anbieter angerufen und haben das sperren lassen.
Ich und meine Eltern haben uns informiert und im Vertrag stand eine Adresse, eine Email und eine Telefonnummer.
Die Telefonnummer ging nicht, die Email ging nicht da kam ein error zurück, und die Adresse ist wahrscheinlich dann auch ungültig.
Jetzt steht im Vertrag auch noch, das ich 16 sein muss da ich erst 15 bin, bin ich nicht Vertragsfähig.
Jetzt hab ich die frage ob ihr mir helfen könnt, denn ich und meine Eltern wissen nicht weiter.

mfg. ViiruzZ


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (4 Juni 2013)

Ihr solltet euch mal den Bericht über die Drittanbietersperre zu Gemüte führen und entsprechend handeln.
Die bereits abgezockten Kosten müsstet ihr beim Provider zurückfordern.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2013)

ViiruzZ schrieb:


> Castingcouchdate.com
> 
> 
> > *Betreiber dieser Website*
> ...


 
Siehe auch mal hier: 





Teleton schrieb:


> In Deinem Fall sind ja noch deliktische Einwendungen aus dem Grundverhältnis möglich. Die können seit ein paar Jahren auch der kassierenden Telefongesellschaft entgegengehalten werden. Die werden zwar behaupten "hier zahlen, meckern beim Dienstanbieter" darauf muß man sich aber nicht einlassen.


Und ansonstern gern genommen > HIER <.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (4 Juni 2013)

Mich würde an dieser Stelle interessieren wie GENAU dieser Vorgang ablief. Einen download bekommen ist mir nicht verständlich. Wie genau bist Du auf castingcouchdate gekommen? Was war der genaue Ablauf. Wäre das möglich?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2013)

http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=mobilebizz.at&verbose=1

Kennt den Herrn jemand?

edit:
Aha.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mehrwertdienste-bei-t-mobile.22630/
Ein weiterer bacillus dimociensis also.

http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=mobme.at&verbose=1

Inhaber: G.S., mobilebizz

Aufruf der Domain mobme.at
--> http://www.dimoco.at/en/

Dimoco, Dimoco, Dimoco, immer wieder liest man diesen Namen, wenn man ein wenig im mobilen Mxxxxx tauchnert... Die Allgegenwart dieser Brüder ist beeindruckend.


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2013)

ViiruzZ wurde zuletzt gesehen: 04.06.2013

An einer Antwort scheint wohl kein größeres Interesse zu bestehen ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2013)

Ich würde ja Dimoco und seinen Freunden alles zutrauen, aber es wurde ja nirgends geschrieben, worum es nun genau geht...


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (12 Juni 2013)

tja.....so sind sie halt die vögelein.....erst rumzwitschern dann gegen die scheibe fliegen.....


----------

